# Should I give up on life?



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

Tbh tbh


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 24, 2018)

Is this a joke? Go out and slay some bitches instead of rotting here.


----------



## SomethingOff (Nov 24, 2018)

Depressed because women only want you on a shallow looks basis and you can't find anyone to truly connect with or what?


----------



## androidcel (Nov 24, 2018)

Need more pics for accurate rating.


----------



## badromance (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## HorseFace (Nov 24, 2018)

You look like an just average looking guy deciding to sit at home roting instead of improving himself what he can in terms of looks, personality, status to get a good looking girlfriend.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> You look like an just average looking guy deciding to sit at home roting instead of improving himself what he can in terms of looks, personality, status to get a good looking girlfriend.


One can’t improve significantly in any of those.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Nov 24, 2018)

Can't really tell off just that one pic,you look alright but also kinda like a Jew terroristcel.

Pretty normieish tbh.

So yes kys.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 24, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> One can’t improve significantly in any of those.



Why wouldn't you be able to?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Why wouldn't you be able to?


Because you’re born in some boundaries, looks wise, status wise, IQ wise etc.


----------



## VST (Nov 24, 2018)

>he hasn't given up on life yet


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes bro


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 24, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Because you’re born in some boundaries, looks wise, status wise, IQ wise etc.



Yeah but you can allways improve, reach your optimal potential


----------



## Mandiblecel (Nov 24, 2018)

poverty lachowski


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Nov 24, 2018)

i see he copied nike bateman stubble


anyway, he looks normal but nowadays normal guy has it hard to get even average gf


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Tbh tbh



Stop listening to the bitter incels here. Take a break from Psl For a month or longer. You have a loving gf and you're handsome af no homo. Also: r u on fin yet?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Stop listening to the bitter incels here. Take a break from Psl For a month or longer. You have a loving gf and you're handsome af no homo. Also: r u on fin yet?


Are you trying to bluepill me boy? ?


----------



## JimJones (Nov 24, 2018)

Rhinoplasty will help you a lot


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Are you trying to bluepill me boy? ?


No I'm.being objective. You have a loving gf yes? And you aren't ugly at all idk why u feel it's over for yoj


----------



## Hiro (Nov 24, 2018)

You look good dude


----------



## Zesto (Nov 24, 2018)

No but get a shave.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> No I'm.being objective. You have a loving gf yes? And you aren't ugly at all idk why u feel it's over for yoj


Title was tongue in cheek tbh, we used to do this on Lookism, guess old habits never die.


----------



## Veganist (Nov 24, 2018)

you have a gay vibe.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 24, 2018)

Tell us your height and post more pics. From what i can see it doesn't seem like it's over. You're gl enough for a gf


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Title was tongue in cheek tbh, we used to do this on Lookism, guess old habits never die.


Kek yeah I remember that. Good times ngl


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 24, 2018)

Norwoodcel


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> personality


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


>



You are stupid if you think personality doesn't matter


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> You are stupid if you think personality doesn't matter


t. soy cuck
@Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> You are stupid if you think personality doesn't matter


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 24, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> Tell us your height and post more pics. From what i can see it doesn't seem like it's over. You're gl enough for a gf


5ft10 lel


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 24, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


>



What is this supposed to prove? Off course looks plays the biggest role, i haven't said anything about that. 
But who you are and how you act as a person determines if your the normie looking guy that sits at he's room rotting he's life away. Or if your the normie looking guy that gets around and gets laid like once every month or so, and gets a upper tier normie looking gf. Yeah Chad can just show he's face and get practicly raped by girls, but your not Chad so you need to compensate.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 24, 2018)

NO MAN
GO OUT GET BITCHES
THAT'S WHAT WE DO BRO
OR GET MASS REJECTED AND POST ON .IS
YEEEEAH


----------



## Insomniac (Nov 24, 2018)

Ritalincel said:


>


Tbh..


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> What is this supposed to prove? Off course looks plays the biggest role, i haven't said anything about that.
> But who you are and how you act as a person determines if your the normie looking guy that sits at he's room rotting he's life away. Or if your the normie looking guy that gets around and gets laid like once every month or so, and gets a upper tier normie looking gf. Yeah Chad can just show he's face and get practicly raped by girls, but your not Chad so you need to compensate.


can't have a good personality if im mentally ill u dumb nigger


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


> can't have a good personality if im mentally ill u dumb nigger


Hahahaha. Spergcels unite


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Hahahaha. Spergcels unite


tfw diagnosed sperg at 9 or 10 years old


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


> tfw diagnosed sperg at 9 or 10 years old


I got diagnosed a few weeks ago but I've always been off a bit


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I got diagnosed a few weeks ago but I've always been off a bit


i'm pretty sure i'm way more fucked than aspergers
as in violent and mentally ill


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


> i'm pretty sure i'm way more fucked than aspergers
> as in violent and mentally ill


When I was in middle school I was obsessed with serial killers like bundy


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> When I was in middle school I was obsessed with serial killers like bundy


when i was in middle school i wanted to shoot up the school N G L even brought knives and gasoline a couple times


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


> when i was in middle school i wanted to shoot up the school N G L even brought knives and gasoline a couple times


Yeah I also had fantasies about it while listening to cringey hard rock and grunge jfl. I was p fucked up


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I also had fantasies about it while listening to cringey hard rock and grunge jfl. I was p fucked up


due to extreme bullying n shit i'd probably end up knifing kids at the school but i was switched to a different school where people left me alone and i was just invisible


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


> due to extreme bullying n shit i'd probably end up knifing kids at the school but i was switched to a different school where people left me alone and i was just invisible


I was the leader of the nerdy weirdos in middle school but was super funny in an autistic way so I had Chad friends in middle school (who all grew up to be ugly except for one, and I mog them into Oblivion now)

But anyway high school made me into a great athlete so my life improved


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I was the leader of the nerdy weirdos in middle school but was super funny in an autistic way so I had Chad friends in middle school (who all grew up to be ugly except for one, and I mog them into Oblivion now)
> 
> But anyway high school made me into a great athlete so my life improved


i still have homicidal thoughts n g l, i had such a hatred of normies in highschool i started to gather materials for bombs and homemade guns


----------



## Nibba (Nov 24, 2018)

notafed said:


> i still have homicidal thoughts n g l, i had such a hatred of normies in highschool i started to gather materials for bombs and homemade guns


Damn bruh that's hardcore. Glad u didn't go thru with it tho


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Damn bruh that's hardcore. Glad u didn't go thru with it tho


yeah man, found copes.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 25, 2018)

???? ? ????????? ?? ??? ???????? ??? ????? ????? ???? ?????? ?? ?????????.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 25, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> ???? ? ????????? ?? ??? ???????? ??? ????? ????? ???? ?????? ?? ?????????.


what the fuck are you on bro


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 25, 2018)

notafed said:


> what the fuck are you on bro


???????, ???? ?????? ??? ????????? ????????. ???? ??? ????? ???? ??????


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 25, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> ???????, ???? ?????? ??? ????????? ????????. ???? ??? ????? ???? ??????


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 25, 2018)

notafed said:


>


??? ??? ? ??? ?????????? ?? ??? ??????.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Nov 25, 2018)

Fuck off my thread


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 25, 2018)

Bruh everybody gangsta till notafed blows up an apartment complex and we all get doxxed and arrested


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 25, 2018)

zoinks


----------

